# Image viewing/organization



## tiko (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm trying to find some image viewing/organizing software that specifically supports a duplicate search function.  I like preview mode in dolphin but it's time consuming to sort images in this way.  If possible, something easy on the system.  Any suggestions?


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 10, 2011)

If images are absolutely identical (copies), then you can write script, that checks MD5 and/or SHA256 and if it finds 2 images with same size & hash, then delete one of them


----------



## Beastie (Jul 10, 2011)

In graphics/geeqie there's an image comparison tool available from the *File* menu (*Find Duplicates*).


----------



## bes (Jul 10, 2011)

Now geeqie is the excellent viewer for my Openbox.


----------



## tiko (Jul 11, 2011)

graphics/geeqie Overall great stuff with a TON of search features.  Just what I was looking for, thanks.


----------



## toddnni (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi,

I have been using graphics/kphotoalbum-kde4. It has a great tagging tool and it should also find duplicates. However it uses XML database and it doesn't directly use or edit directory tree.


----------



## jrm@ (Jul 11, 2011)

graphics/danpei is a very lightweight image viewer.  It works on directory trees.  I don't think it has a specific function for removing duplicates, but it has some sorting options that might make it easy to remove duplicates.


----------



## phoenix (Jul 12, 2011)

graphics/digikam-kde4 does everything you want.


----------

